

Predicting location of one hop proxy users - shushan
http://deadhacker.com/2011/03/13/predicting-location-of-one-hop-proxy-users/

======
samdk
If anyone is interested in this stuff, I recommend taking a look at "How Much
Anonymity Does Network Latency Leak?", by Hopper, Vasserman, and Chan-Tin,
published in ACM Transactions on Information and System Security. (There's a
PDF link listed on <http://www.freehaven.net/anonbib/>, which is a very large
and comprehensive list of papers about these kinds of things.)

The second half of the paper deals with an attack very similar to the one
described here. They're trying to do it against multi-hop proxies like Tor
though, and so what they have to do is a lot more complicated. Some of the
multi-hop proxy stuff is on (in my opinion) somewhat shaky ground since it
relies on an older published attack that's only been verified to work when
there were ~15 Tor routers on the network (now there are ~2500), but other
than that it's a very solid paper.

(My background: I've been doing research related to attacks on Tor since my
sophomore year, and I'm now writing my senior undergrad thesis on that
research.)

